# Looking for fall Striper



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Where would be a good place to put in for some back bay Striper action near my Dad's house in Cape May County. I have a 15' allum. Jon boat w/ 10 hp. more or less a Bass boat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Hawg*

Grassy sound is a good spot. Don't know where your Dad lives but that's a good spot. The back bays of Wildwood and Wild Wood Crest are good to.


----------

